# 609 - Don?t go away angry? - TSOALR



## FeedBot (Dec 20, 2006)

GAH! So late…. sorry folks, the day is just packed with stuff I have to attend to. Plus I’m finding that I don’t do well without some sort of structure imposed by an authority of some sort. Anyway, here they are… 

Don't forget to check out TSOALR


----------

